# Looks Like Nate Robinson Is Finally Out Of The Doghouse...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's playing in tonight's game against the Hawks, coming off the bench. 9 points so far in the first half.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Are the Knicks showcasing him to other teams or did Nate finally made up with D'Antoni?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nate's played a pretty flawless game tonight. Completely tore apart the Hawks defense. My fantasy team rejoices.

His 36th point was definitely a sight to behold, that was a nasty move.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Unbelievable performance


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very...cant believing he was making shots like that, and the Hawks are actually a good defensive team. Wonder if D'Antoni feels silly for not playing him for a month, Knicks would be a playoff seed right now.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

HB said:


> Very...cant believing he was making shots like that, and the Hawks are actually a good defensive team. Wonder if D'Antoni feels silly for not playing him for a month, Knicks would be a playoff seed right now.


Just as easily as Nate can win games, he can also lose them. He was focused this game but even towards the final minutes of the games, I started seeing certain mental mistakes that were characteristic of his play prior to being benched (i.e. the missed free throw, the trash talking about how he should have gotten a foul called off a layup during the final minutes of regulation, him holding onto the ball when he should pass it). The trick with a player like him is to play mind games in order to temper his confidence and maintain concentration. With that being said, he played a hell of a ball game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nate played a good game today but he is not a good NBA player not even close.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont think he can get away with a lot of the one on one stuff though, looked like a young AI out there tonight, but then again outside of Chandler, no one else on the Knicks team played good. Bums!


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Nate played a good game today but he is not a good NBA player not even close.


Depends on what you mean by "good." If he was not "good"- in the most literal sense of the word- then the guy would not be able to go out and get 41 points, 6 rebounds and 8 assists while missing just 6 shots in the process....EVER. The guy is just an idiot sometimes, which results in him not making nearly the kind of impact he could if he were focused on winning.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

He put on a fireworks display last, night....showcase could be in the plans.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Jeez I go to LA for a week and come back to find that Nate dropped 41......lol


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Rebuild...or 2010 Plan ???*

*Nate The Great Robinson made a dynamic 41 crusade of a statement on the day of his release from celebrity coach Damntoni's Dog-House Jail. 

DNP me now...* 



> Nate Robinson in his fifth season, said he felt like a rookie, but was determine to take advantage of the long-awaited oportunity.


If this is how a fifth-season NBA player feel under celebrity coach Damntoni.....could u imagine how rookie Jordan Hill and Toney Douglas feel under the same presure??? 

Rebuilding a winning team with young players: Nate, Lee, and Chandler's depths....is much easier with less complications than this so-call 2010 Plan of searching for a money-hungry super-star. 

Celebrity coach Dantoni has proved he is not a developing-coach for NBA young-players, which leaves him out of any "rebuilding-team" situation. 

Coach Dantoni is best used for a team that already have 2 to 3 All-Star players on the roster. Which means his signing should've been after the 2010-Plan went into affect. 
We could have hired Patrick Ewing Sr. as assistant coach to headcoach Herb Williams, for half the price and received 10 times the amount of Fan-Base and population in MSG.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

D'Antoni better be careful. If they don't snag a good enough team for next year he's on the hot seat...benching guys capable of putting these performances on for an otherwise uninterested audience isn't what's up.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

I found this today:

http://www.theknicksblog.com/2010/01/03/nate-vetoed-deal-to-memphis/
http://www.knicksfan.net/?p=2868



> "Nate Vetoed Deal To Memphis"
> “According to a person with knowledge of the situation, the Knicks had talks with Memphis about acquiring guard Marcus Williams and a draft pick for Robinson. The deal fell through, however, when Robinson vetoed the trade, which is his right because he signed a one-year contract.”


Interesting that Nate vetoed a trade that would had made him a top guy off the bench for Memphis, when he was in the knicks doghouse all december.

Bad news for the knicks I guess: I highly doubt that Nate is going to come back, atleast they would have gotten a pick from the grizzlies (the grizzlies have 3 first rounders this year, probably it was one of those)


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

a helluva game for the little giant!

i think d'antoni finally got him goin'?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> D'Antoni better be careful. If they don't snag a good enough team for next year he's on the hot seat...benching guys capable of putting these performances on for an otherwise uninterested audience isn't what's up.


D'Antoni's job security is going to be largely determined by how we do in free agency this summer.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> D'Antoni's job security is going to be largely determined by how we do in free agency this summer.



Nates 2nd game back was like a jolt of fresh energy to all his teammates, the starters took advantage of the Pacers at tip-off. 
When Nate & Harrington entered the game the Knicks had a 15 point lead on the Pacers 27-12. 
The next 10 minutes of Nate (transition game) running the point the Knicks lead increase to 58-24. 
And is was not from Nate's scoring but from his top transition speed at the run n gun game. 
Last night we scored 132 points, and that is impossible with Duhon walking the ball up court all game (Duhon had 25 minutes in this game). 
Our reserves scored 25 points in the 4th Qtr. within Nate's transition performance. 

*PS* Damntoni is putting Larry Hughes on his no talking list (DNP) 
What's up with this headcoach....to make the playoffs and give a decent performance we will need Duhon, Hughes, and Nate "JELLIN" in the backcourt together to get everyone involve...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild...or 2010 Plan ???*



Kiyaman said:


> *Nate The Great Robinson made a dynamic 41 crusade of a statement on the day of his release from celebrity coach Damntoni's Dog-House Jail.
> 
> DNP me now...*
> 
> ...


As much as I agree that D'Antoni's fortay does not involve player development, I believe his benching of Nate may be one of the best things ANY coach could do for Nate's career. It gave him the opportunity to see the game from a different angle; to think the game and not just play it. More importantly, benching Nate helped bring his arrogant behind back down to Earth and realize that minutes are not a right but a privilege in our league no matter how talented you are (ask Isiah Rider). This allowed Nate to leave his ego at the door and play this game the way D'Antoni intends. Hopefully Nate will continue his growth as a player and as a human being.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild...or 2010 Plan ???*



TwinkieFoot said:


> As much as I agree that D'Antoni's fortay does not involve player development, I believe his benching of Nate may be one of the best things ANY coach could do for Nate's career. It gave him the opportunity to see the game from a different angle; to think the game and not just play it. More importantly, benching Nate helped bring his arrogant behind back down to Earth and realize that minutes are not a right but a privilege in our league no matter how talented you are (ask Isiah Rider). This allowed Nate to leave his ego at the door and play this game the way D'Antoni intends. Hopefully Nate will continue his growth as a player and as a human being.



*Give it up.....*coach Charlie Brown and coach clueless Isiah Thomas both gave double-digit DNP's to Nate Robinson. 
Nate will always be Nate 
That's Nate....either u accept him or trade him 

The loss to the bottomless Nets......may have caused some noise in the "upstairs" management office (thats my opinion) on Nate's release. 
*Recall:* When we loss to the 16 win Miami Heat, President/Coach Isiah Thomas told his pet-player and best friend Marbury, that he will be coming off the bench the next game vs Phoenix. I do not believe that was Isiah Thomas's idea or decision. It didn't add up....which made Mabury make a u turn in the airport. 
It's just my opinion 

When was the last time we seen the Knicks perform Dantoni's 7 second system? when Marbury was in the Preseason games, and this 89-132 win over the Pacers. 
PG-Duhon finally started running the ball up the court at top speed (Finally) during the start of the Pacers game. When Nate replaced Duhon in the first quarter with the Knicks lead at 12-27. Nate came in with a speedy transition running game along with Dantoni's 7-second system and wore the Pacers out of gas in the middle of the 2nd quarter. 
I wish I would have videod this game.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild...or 2010 Plan ???*



Kiyaman said:


> *Give it up.....*coach Charlie Brown and coach clueless Isiah Thomas both gave double-digit DNP's to Nate Robinson.
> Nate will always be Nate
> That's Nate....either u accept him or trade him
> 
> ...


Under Larry Brown yes. Under Isiah Thomas no. Nate Robinson clearly had free reigns with the team, which is indicated by the fact he played 72 and 74 games respectively each season Isiah was coach. *As much as benching him wasn't an effective tactic with Larry Brown, one could only hope that a person gets more mature with age.* The Knicks have always played an uptempo game indicted by the number of possessions per game and PPG.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Wrong as usual*

There was no SSOL offense in the blow out win. It is called making your shots and taking good shots. I don't know why you can't just say you don't like Gallo, D'Antoni, Walsh, etc. NY gets in the playoffs and Mike gets player of the year. Gallo looks like possibly the best overall player in his draft...the kid will be a monster in a couple of years. Already he does almost whatever he wants. And if they make the playoffs (which they will) and they snag at least one major FA, Walsh will be up for recognition, too. Your posts are so crazy.....


----------

